# Most Pointless Events



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi -

this thread is just going to be for people to think up the most pointless possible events. I'm sure most have thought about it at one point or another.
I'm sure that if this thread catches on we'll see lots of funny things 

I'll start:
*Magic BLD*

also, a fun thing to do would be using one or two words from the last post to think up your event.
unofficial events only please.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2009)

I can think of many.

1x1
1x1 OH
1x1 Blind
1x1 Multi-Blind

To name a few.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 19, 2009)

3x3x3 with feet,


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 19, 2009)

aronpm said:


> 3x3x3 with feet,



Dude it is awesome fun to do 3x3x3 with feet.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 19, 2009)

OF (one footed) 7x7 Multiblind


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Magic.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Magic.



lrn2readpostedits


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 19, 2009)

Magic Multi-Blind. I have a friend who does this WAY too much.

Also Gigaminx underwater blindfolded with feet.

Also, this would be more of a stupid mod, but gluing two pyraminxes together to get some weird octagon that can be turned on the 2 outer tips only XD


----------



## Zubon (Dec 19, 2009)

Magic.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Royal Tetrahedron O*F* Multi-BLD with feet on trampoline.
edit: zubon = troll


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 19, 2009)

One footed 7x7x7 BLD while riding a unicycle with the other foot on one side, and playing the piano at the same time.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> OF (one footed) 7x7 Multiblind



One-footed 7x7 Multiblind????!!!!!!
LMAO LOL,crazy, but I've thought of bld 3x3 with feet.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> OF (one footed) 7x7 Multiblind





SuperNerd said:


> Magic Multi-Blind. I have a friend who does this WAY too much.
> 
> Also Gigaminx underwater blindfolded with feet.
> 
> Also, this would be more of a stupid mod, but gluing two pyraminxes together to get some weird octagon that can be turned on the 2 outer tips only XD



make a video of gigaminx bld underwater with feet.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Rubik's magic one-handed multi-blindfolded with square-1 one-handed multi-blindfolded with gigaminx one-footed with 7x7 one-footed blindfolded underwater.*

Example: you'll do 100 Rubik's Magic solves on your left hand,
right hand with 5 square-1 solves, left foot with a gigaminx, right foot with 7x7, with your eyes closed simultaneously, in a river.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

Rubik's magic reversed solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2009)

This. How much more pointless can you get?


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike.... wow....

I knew you were incredible at bld, but this? I'm stunned.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 19, 2009)

OF Sq-2 MBLD Underwater in one breath while juggling a 13 club Burke's Barrage. BLD.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 19, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Magic.





Zubon said:


> Magic.




+1 to each of you.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Pyraminx. I just can't take it seriously.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 19, 2009)

Posting in this topic.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 19, 2009)

Once me and my friend found this cool event.

7x7 MultiBLD no-inspection, one foot, underwater, one breath.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

1x1 with head.
Just start the timer and smash the cube with your head.
But how can you even start the timer with your head?


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 19, 2009)

Mirror blocks blindfolded


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Sqweaah - wahn


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Mirror blocks blindfolded



This is not pointless......I can do it less than 3 minutes without memorization.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Pyraminx. I just can't take it seriously.



I just can't take you seriously :fp Pyraminx is god =D

ohh... can't we just say that magic is the most pointless event?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mmmph, worst is definitely 4x4x4
*shakes head* tsk tsk.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 19, 2009)

Pyraminx with head. Start timer, and try to not poke your eyes out.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

No off topic please, 4x4, sq-1 and pyraminx is in the official event.

Dismantling and assembling a Rubik's Clock with feet without using screwdrivers.
Solve a Rubik's Cube by using a juice blender.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Pyraminx with head. Start timer, and try to not poke your eyes out.



LOL.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

* OH "Tony Fisher's Siamese Gigaminx"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

OHITABLD Magic.


----------



## Escher (Dec 19, 2009)

3x3


----------



## kooixh (Dec 19, 2009)

rubik twist BLD


----------



## Owen (Dec 19, 2009)

1x1 with head teamsolve.


----------



## Jani (Dec 19, 2009)

One foot Multi BLD 1x1

I can't think about the WR


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 19, 2009)

OF Magic Team BLD underwater


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 19, 2009)

1X1X1 BLD freefall with feet


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 19, 2009)

Square-1


----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

Wars


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 19, 2009)

OF 7x7 multiblind underwater on a trampoline at the same time as OF Teraminx multiblind underwater on a trampoline AND OH magic multiblind underwater on a trampoline. You have to jump on the trampoline with your one free hand while doing all of those puzzles. I'd like to see someone do that.
EDIT: Oh wait, this thread is "Most Pointless Events" not "Most Outrageous Events". Oops.


----------



## Carson (Dec 19, 2009)

Fewest Moves Magic


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Carson said:


> Fewest Moves Magic



I guess it is possible that could be achieved by using some _super special *secret*_ flip system.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 20, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Fewest Moves Magic
> ...



so, how does it look like?


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 20, 2009)

Rubik's Cube with feet while walking.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Magic


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2009)

3x3x3


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 20, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Square-1



 Square-1 is awesome


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 20, 2009)

This thread...


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 20, 2009)

pyra


----------



## Toad (Dec 20, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> This thread...



+1

Negativity FTL.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 20, 2009)

0x0x0
snake blindfolded.


----------

